# In season temperatures



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jun 21, 2015)

I was thinking today about taking my mares temperature. Reason is I need to make sure and get her when she's in season - but she doesn't show very much and I haven't got a stallion or a gelding that is teasing enough.

Do their temperatures go up when they're in season?


----------



## lkblazin (Jun 21, 2015)

I have only heard of there temps dropping when they are going into labor... But never going up when they are in season. But that would be really helpful


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm not too sure regarding an increase in temp when in season, maybe Diane or Anna may have an idea.

There is a shot that your vet can give your mare that will bring her into season within 3-4 days of the injection. its often used for those mares that are not as obvious as others when in season. I have one mare that is extremely obvious when in season , the other though, I thought wasn't cycling so had my vet do an ultrasound then give her the shot.

if your mare is already in foal this injection will abort the foetus , that's why I had my vet conduct the ultrasound first.

Hope this is of some help to you


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks Ryan.

I know she is not in foal (I've no stallion) but the stallion is about a mile away so it is not hard to get to him every day to check. It's just a bit inconvenient lol


----------

